# [solved] VirtualBox not working with 5.13.0

## Atha

Hi!

I get a Guru Meditation (in the logs) and a very unspecific error message (in german, sorry, thus not posting it) when trying to start any VM in VirtualBox, but ONLY when booted with the 5.13.0 kernel sys-kernel/gentoo-sources. With the same .config and a 5.12.x kernel all VMs work.

VirtualBox (the GUI) as well as the kernel modules vboxdrv, vboxnetadp and vboxnetflt compile without errors and everything loads without errors.

From a VM's VBox.log (cat VBox.log | grep Guru):

```
00:00:02.122706 Console: Machine state changed to 'GuruMeditation'

00:00:02.134727 !!         VCPU0: Guru Meditation -79 (VERR_INVALID_STATE)

00:00:02.149333 ERROR [COM]: aRC=VBOX_E_INVALID_VM_STATE (0x80bb0002) aIID={00112233-4455-6677-8899-aabbccddeeff} aComponent={ConsoleWrap} aText={Invalid machine state GuruMeditation when checking if the guest entered the ACPI mode)}, preserve=false aResultDetail=0
```

Once booted in 5.12.14 (with basically the same .config) the error is gone, all the VMs run again.

Maybe someone else noticed this too...

I won't take any action right now as I assume that either Oracle will fix VirtualBox or with further kernel updates the error will fix itself. For me personally I've reverted from 5.13.0 to 5.12.14, all VirtualBox VMs work again.

So far I've only found this other report: https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/556271-VirtualBox-crash-(guru-meditation)-with-new-kernel-5-13-0

VirtualBox's Qt GUI doesn't crash for me. Only when I start a VM I get this very unspecific error: INVALID_STATE.

Since the error messages from the logs suggest ACPI problems: My machine uses an EFI v2.31, Secure Boot is disabled.

----------

## pietinger

5.13.0 is masked now ... maybe you was hitting this:

 *Quote:*   

> # possibly depper problem due to bug in mm/page_alloc

 

from:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.13.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.13.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Georgy Yakovlev <gyakovlev@gentoo.org> (2021-07-04)

# severely broken nfs

# possibly depper problem due to bug in mm/page_alloc

# https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=ff4b2b4014cbffb3d32b22629252f4dc8616b0fe

# feel free to unmask if required, but be aware of

# possible silent data corruption
```

----------

## peteru

I don't think that the mm bug is the cause. The mm 5.13 bug that caused the mask manifests as a broken NFS server. It's a one line patch and there are only two consumers of that API in the kernel. Applying the patch fixes 5.13 NFS for me, so no need to mask.

I have several Virtualbox VMs working just fine under 5.13, even without the above patch. It's probably something else than the page_alloc issue.

----------

## DarkAudit

 *peteru wrote:*   

> I don't think that the mm bug is the cause. The mm 5.13 bug that caused the mask manifests as a broken NFS server. It's a one line patch and there are only two consumers of that API in the kernel. Applying the patch fixes 5.13 NFS for me, so no need to mask.
> 
> I have several Virtualbox VMs working just fine under 5.13, even without the above patch. It's probably something else than the page_alloc issue.

 

I'm going to posit it's something to do with AMDGPU. I posted a thread about how my R6 Radeon laptop is having problems waking up after the screen blanks from idle. No response yet.  :Sad: 

----------

## Atha

 *DarkAudit wrote:*   

> I'm going to posit it's something to do with AMDGPU.

 

My affected system is a ThinkPad with Intel graphics. No AMDGPU inside  :Wink: . It must be something else then...

----------

## Hu

 *Atha wrote:*   

> I get a Guru Meditation (in the logs) and a very unspecific error message (in german, sorry, thus not posting it)

 We have some German speakers here who might be able to interpret it.  Also, you could force the program to print all error messages in English and post that, by setting LC_ALL=C in the environment before starting the failing program.

----------

## Atha

Sorry for the delay, I couldn't start the 5.13.0 kernel since I was actively using this system. It is my 24/7 productive system...

 *Quote:*   

> A critical error has occurred while running the virtual machine and the machine execution has been stopped.
> 
> For help, please see the Community section on https://www.virtualbox.org or your support contract. Please provide the contents of the log file VBox.log and the image file VBox.png, which you can find in the /home/Atha/VirtualBox VMs/Windows 7/Logs directory, as well as a description of what you were doing when this error happened. Note that you can also access the above files by selecting Show Log from the Machine menu of the main VirtualBox window.
> 
> Press OK if you want to power off the machine or press Ignore if you want to leave it as is for debugging. Please note that debugging requires special knowledge and tools, so it is recommended to press OK now.
> ...

 

Ok leads to an immediate poweroff, Ignore leads to the VM being stuck with a cursor in the upper left corner, which looks like the (virtual) BIOS to (virtual) OS transition. The VirtualBox process then takes 50% CPU power (which I can also hear, since the fan spins up slightly). Since this is a dual core CPU, I assume it's using one thread at 100%...

Closing the VM window lets me only power off the machine (third choice, like a virtual hard power-off), the other options are not available (those are: 1. save current VM state, 2. send ACPI power-off).

When I then check the logs, I see it jump into Guru Meditation right after the BIOS:

```
00:00:05.119023 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot : bseqnr=1, bootseq=0231

00:00:05.119618 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot from Floppy 0 failed

00:00:05.120313 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot : bseqnr=2, bootseq=0023

00:00:05.121807 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: CDROM boot failure code : 0003

00:00:05.122310 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot from CD-ROM failed

00:00:05.122999 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot : bseqnr=3, bootseq=0002

00:00:05.123646 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Booting from Hard Disk...

00:00:05.173717 Display::i_handleDisplayResize: uScreenId=0 pvVRAM=0000000000000000 w=720 h=400 bpp=0 cbLine=0x0 flags=0x0 origin=0,0

00:00:05.228037 Changing the VM state from 'RUNNING' to 'GURU_MEDITATION'

00:00:05.228081 Console: Machine state changed to 'GuruMeditation'

00:00:05.230084 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

00:00:05.230085 !!

00:00:05.230086 !!         VCPU0: Guru Meditation -79 (VERR_INVALID_STATE)

00:00:05.230089 !!

00:00:05.230093 !!

00:00:05.230093 !! {mappings, <NULL>}

00:00:05.230095 !!

00:00:05.230104 !!

00:00:05.230105 !! {hma, <NULL>}

00:00:05.230106 !!

00:00:05.230108 Hypervisor Memory Area (HMA) Layout: Base 00000000a0000000, 0x02800000 bytes

00:00:05.230113 00000000a0a76000-00000000a0af7000 00007f3872da2000 ffffb64b43981000 LOCKED                   alloc once (PGM_PHYS)

00:00:05.230121 00000000a0a68000-00000000a0a76000 00007f38821ae000 ffffb64b42465000 LOCKED                   alloc once (VMM)

00:00:05.230129 00000000a0267000-00000000a0a68000 00007f3881080000 ffffb64b48001000 LOCKED                   alloc once (PGM_PHYS)

00:00:05.230135 00000000a0224000-00000000a0267000 00007f3881e6d000 ffffb64b42419000 LOCKED                   alloc once (PGM_POOL)

00:00:05.230142 00000000a0223000-00000000a0224000 00007f38b1ced000 ffffb64b406d5000 LOCKED                   alloc once (CPUM_CTX)

00:00:05.230148 00000000a0023000-00000000a0223000 00007f3881eb0000 ffffb64b42ebe000 LOCKED                   Heap

00:00:05.230155 00000000a000e000-00000000a0023000 00007f388225c000 ffffb64b423f5000 LOCKED                   VMCPU

00:00:05.230162 00000000a0000000-00000000a000e000 00007f38a8089000 ffffb64b423e5000 LOCKED                   VM

00:00:05.230169 !!

00:00:05.230170 !! {cpumguest, verbose}

00:00:05.230171 !!

00:00:05.230175 Guest CPUM (VCPU 0) state: 

00:00:05.230179 eax=00000030 ebx=00001f08 ecx=00000100 edx=00000013 esi=00100000 edi=00400000

00:00:05.230182 eip=00000782 esp=00000bee ebp=00000bfa iopl=0      rf nv up di pl zr na po nc

00:00:05.230184 cs={0050 base=0000000000020000 limit=0000ffff flags=0000009b} dr0=00000000 dr1=00000000

00:00:05.230187 ds={0030 base=0000000000000000 limit=ffffffff flags=0000c093} dr2=00000000 dr3=00000000

00:00:05.230190 es={0030 base=0000000000000000 limit=ffffffff flags=0000c093} dr4=00000000 dr5=00000000

00:00:05.230192 fs={0060 base=0000000000023de0 limit=0000ffff flags=00000093} dr6=ffff0ff0 dr7=00000400

00:00:05.230195 gs={0060 base=0000000000023de0 limit=0000ffff flags=00000093} cr0=00000011 cr2=00000000

00:00:05.230197 ss={0060 base=0000000000023de0 limit=0000ffff flags=00000093} cr3=00000000 cr4=00000000

00:00:05.230200 gdtr=000000000001f000:007f  idtr=000000000001f080:07ff  eflags=00010006

00:00:05.230202 ldtr={0000 base=00000000 limit=ffffffff flags=0001c000}

00:00:05.230204 tr  ={0040 base=00025260 limit=00000077 flags=0000008b}

00:00:05.230205 SysEnter={cs=0000 eip=00000000 esp=00000000}

00:00:05.235261 xcr=0000000000000001 xcr1=0000000000000000 xss=0000000000000000 (fXStateMask=0000000000000000)

00:00:05.235269 FCW=037f FSW=0000 FTW=0000 FOP=0000 MXCSR=00001f80 MXCSR_MASK=0000ffff

00:00:05.235272 FPUIP=00000000 CS=0000 Rsrvd1=0000  FPUDP=00000000 DS=0000 Rsvrd2=0000

00:00:05.235277 ST(0)=FPR0={0000'00000000'00000000} t0 +0.0000000000000000000000 * 2 ^ -16383 (*)

00:00:05.235284 ST(1)=FPR1={0000'00000000'00000000} t0 +0.0000000000000000000000 * 2 ^ -16383 (*)

00:00:05.235290 ST(2)=FPR2={0000'00000000'00000000} t0 +0.0000000000000000000000 * 2 ^ -16383 (*)

00:00:05.235295 ST(3)=FPR3={0000'00000000'00000000} t0 +0.0000000000000000000000 * 2 ^ -16383 (*)

00:00:05.235301 ST(4)=FPR4={0000'00000000'00000000} t0 +0.0000000000000000000000 * 2 ^ -16383 (*)

00:00:05.235306 ST(5)=FPR5={0000'00000000'00000000} t0 +0.0000000000000000000000 * 2 ^ -16383 (*)

00:00:05.235311 ST(6)=FPR6={0000'00000000'00000000} t0 +0.0000000000000000000000 * 2 ^ -16383 (*)

00:00:05.235316 ST(7)=FPR7={0000'00000000'00000000} t0 +0.0000000000000000000000 * 2 ^ -16383 (*)

00:00:05.235321 XMM0 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000  XMM1 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000

00:00:05.235329 XMM2 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000  XMM3 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000

00:00:05.235336 XMM4 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000  XMM5 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000

00:00:05.235343 XMM6 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000  XMM7 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000

00:00:05.235350 XMM8 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000  XMM9 =00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000

00:00:05.235357 XMM10=00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000  XMM11=00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000

00:00:05.235365 XMM12=00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000  XMM13=00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000

00:00:05.235371 XMM14=00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000  XMM15=00000000'00000000'00000000'00000000

00:00:05.235379 EFER         =0000000000000000

00:00:05.235380 PAT          =0007040600070406

00:00:05.235381 STAR         =0000000000000000

00:00:05.235381 CSTAR        =0000000000000000

00:00:05.235382 LSTAR        =0000000000000000

00:00:05.235383 SFMASK       =0000000000000000

00:00:05.235384 KERNELGSBASE =0000000000000000

00:00:05.235390 !!

00:00:05.235391 !! {cpumguesthwvirt, verbose}

00:00:05.235392 !!

00:00:05.235398 VCPU[0] hardware virtualization state:

00:00:05.235399 fLocalForcedActions          = 0x0

00:00:05.235401 No/inactive hwvirt state

00:00:05.235403 !!

00:00:05.235403 !! {cpumguestinstr, verbose}

00:00:05.235404 !!

00:00:05.235417 

00:00:05.235418 CPUM0: 0050:00000782 f3 67 66 a5             rep a32 movsd

00:00:05.235418 

00:00:05.235424 !!

00:00:05.235425 !! {cpumhyper, verbose}

00:00:05.235425 !!

00:00:05.235429 Hypervisor CPUM state: 

00:00:05.235430 .dr0=0000000000000000 .dr1=0000000000000000 .dr2=0000000000000000 .dr3=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235432 .dr4=0000000000000000 .dr5=0000000000000000 .dr6=0000000000000000 .dr7=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235437 CR4OrMask=0x204 CR4AndMask=0x403

00:00:05.235439 !!

00:00:05.235439 !! {cpumhost, verbose}

00:00:05.235440 !!

00:00:05.235443 Host CPUM state: 

00:00:05.235446 rax=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

00:00:05.235447 rdx=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235448 rip=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx rsp=0000000000000000 rbp=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235449  r8=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  r9=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx r10=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235450 r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235451 r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235452 iopl=0          nv up di pl zr na pe nc

00:00:05.235454 cs=0000  ds=0000  es=0000  fs=0000  gs=0000                   eflags=00000000

00:00:05.235455 cr0=0000000000000000 cr2=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx cr3=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235456 cr4=0000000000000000 ldtr=0000 tr=0000

00:00:05.235458 dr[0]=0000000000000000 dr[1]=0000000000000000 dr[2]=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235459 dr[3]=0000000000000000 dr[6]=0000000000000000 dr[7]=0000000000000000

00:00:05.235460 gdtr=0000000000000000:0000  idtr=0000000000000000:0000

00:00:05.235462 SysEnter={cs=0000 eip=00000000 esp=00000000}

00:00:05.235463 FSbase=0000000000000000 GSbase=0000000000000000 efer=00000000

00:00:05.235476 !!

00:00:05.235476 !! {mode, all}

00:00:05.235477 !!

00:00:05.235483 Guest paging mode (VCPU #0):  Protected (changed 6 times), A20 enabled (changed 2 times)

00:00:05.235487 Shadow paging mode (VCPU #0): EPT

00:00:05.235488 Host paging mode:             AMD64+G+NX

```

Further details follow (like the host and guest CPUIDs with all features listed separately, and all the VMs features like the virtual network device, the virtual VGA graphics adapter and so on... all very verbose). After that this seems to log the failure message I pasted above:

```
00:00:05.246545 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

00:00:05.246597 emR3Debug: rc=VERR_INVALID_STATE

00:02:52.965207 ERROR [COM]: aRC=VBOX_E_INVALID_VM_STATE (0x80bb0002) aIID={00112233-4455-6677-8899-aabbccddeeff} aComponent={ConsoleWrap} aText={Invalid machine state GuruMeditation when checking if the guest entered the ACPI mode)}, preserve=false aResultDetail=0

00:03:00.519170 GUI: Request for close-action to power VM off.
```

The system otherwise runs stable with 5.13.0, though I didn't do much testing with it. I'm on 5.13.0 right now. But, since I regularly need VirtualBox too, I'd rather boot 5.12.14 than be stuck with a kernel that cannot run VirtualBox VMs. As I said, I use this as my productive everyday system.

But there is a good side to it as well, because this time I also checked dmesg after I ran VirtualBox, and this popped up (note that the logitech HID device is a USB mouse, and it was connected from the start. I don't know why it was picked up that late. Maybe it is related?):

```
[  339.278504] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:4008.0003: HID++ 2.0 device connected.

[  357.603238] SUPR0GipMap: fGetGipCpu=0x1b

[  359.606934] vboxdrv: 000000004e864b37 VMMR0.r0

[  359.893658] vboxdrv: 00000000d7529057 VBoxDDR0.r0

[  359.944162] VMMR0InitVM: eflags=246 fKernelFeatures=0x0 (SUPKERNELFEATURES_SMAP=0)

[  377.215978] 

               !!Assertion Failed!!                                                                                                                                    

               Expression: pCritSect->s.Core.NativeThreadOwner == hNativeSelf

               Location  : /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.22/work/VirtualBox-6.1.22/src/VBox/VMM/VMMAll/PDMAllCritSect.cpp(575) int PDMCritSectLeave(PPDMCRITSECT)

[  377.215995] ffffb64b421c2000 <R3_STRING>: ffffffffffffffff != 00007fe81218c640; cLockers=-1 cNestings=1

[  402.711960] vboxdrv: 00000000d332e0d0 VMMR0.r0

[  403.019966] vboxdrv: 0000000007373379 VBoxDDR0.r0

[  403.070597] VMMR0InitVM: eflags=246 fKernelFeatures=0x0 (SUPKERNELFEATURES_SMAP=0)
```

I then started the Windows 7 VM again:

```
[  414.040682] 

               !!Assertion Failed!!

               Expression: pCritSect->s.Core.NativeThreadOwner == hNativeSelf

               Location  : /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.22/work/VirtualBox-6.1.22/src/VBox/VMM/VMMAll/PDMAllCritSect.cpp(575) int PDMCritSectLeave(PPDMCRITSECT)

[  414.040700] ffffb64b42ecc000 <R3_STRING>: ffffffffffffffff != 00007f8a2595e640; cLockers=-1 cNestings=1

[  493.598239] vboxdrv: 000000005857e818 VMMR0.r0

[  493.867498] vboxdrv: 000000003d10d0e1 VBoxDDR0.r0

[  493.933524] VMMR0InitVM: eflags=246 fKernelFeatures=0x0 (SUPKERNELFEATURES_SMAP=0)

```

And again:

```
[  609.001223] 

               !!Assertion Failed!!

               Expression: pCritSect->s.Core.NativeThreadOwner == hNativeSelf

               Location  : /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.22/work/VirtualBox-6.1.22/src/VBox/VMM/VMMAll/PDMAllCritSect.cpp(575) int PDMCritSectLeave(PPDMCRITSECT)

[  609.001239] ffffb64b41dde000 <R3_STRING>: ffffffffffffffff != 00007fc468fbf640; cLockers=-1 cNestings=1

[  636.207360] vboxdrv: 000000009012e183 VMMR0.r0

[  636.485244] vboxdrv: 00000000b6a84c12 VBoxDDR0.r0

[  636.696183] VMMR0InitVM: eflags=246 fKernelFeatures=0x0 (SUPKERNELFEATURES_SMAP=0)
```

And one last time:

```
[  814.807422] 

               !!Assertion Failed!!

               Expression: pCritSect->s.Core.NativeThreadOwner == hNativeSelf

               Location  : /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-6.1.22/work/VirtualBox-6.1.22/src/VBox/VMM/VMMAll/PDMAllCritSect.cpp(575) int PDMCritSectLeave(PPDMCRITSECT)

[  814.807439] ffffb64b423e6000 <R3_STRING>: ffffffffffffffff != 00007f3882371640; cLockers=-1 cNestings=1
```

This is my hardware:

```
# uname -a

Linux laptop-Atha 5.13.0-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Jun 29 15:33:13 CEST 2021 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3320M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Since this is a forum I won't spam it any further with log output. Maybe a bug report would have been a better idea, but initially I just wanted to know if anyone else was hitting this as well...

Update:

I started 5.12.14, VirtualBox and the Windows 7 VM, just for reference. This is the dmesg output:

```
[   50.155909] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:4008.0003: HID++ 2.0 device connected.

[   90.824661] SUPR0GipMap: fGetGipCpu=0x1b

[   92.923557] vboxdrv: 00000000ebff2355 VMMR0.r0

[   93.338100] vboxdrv: 000000004c9e4c67 VBoxDDR0.r0

[   93.563802] VMMR0InitVM: eflags=246 fKernelFeatures=0x0 (SUPKERNELFEATURES_SMAP=0)
```

Interestingly the USB mouse was picked up way earlier.

And this is the part in VBox.log where it failed on 5.13.0, but runs fine on 5.12.14:

```
…

00:00:05.369733 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot : bseqnr=1, bootseq=0231

00:00:05.369968 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot from Floppy 0 failed

00:00:05.370221 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot : bseqnr=2, bootseq=0023

00:00:05.370922 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: CDROM boot failure code : 0003

00:00:05.371113 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot from CD-ROM failed

00:00:05.371344 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Boot : bseqnr=3, bootseq=0002

00:00:05.376882 VMMDev: Guest Log: BIOS: Booting from Hard Disk...

00:00:05.428793 Display::i_handleDisplayResize: uScreenId=0 pvVRAM=0000000000000000 w=720 h=400 bpp=0 cbLine=0x0 flags=0x0 origin=0,0

00:00:05.588940 Display::i_handleDisplayResize: uScreenId=0 pvVRAM=00007f8b90000000 w=1024 h=768 bpp=24 cbLine=0xC00 flags=0x0 origin=0,0

00:00:07.218642 GIM: HyperV: Guest OS reported ID 0x1040601011db1

00:00:07.218676 GIM: HyperV: Open-source=false Vendor=0x1 OS=0x4 (Windows NT or derivative) Major=6 Minor=1 ServicePack=1 Build=7601

00:00:07.218723 GIM: HyperV: Enabled hypercall page at 0x00000000059f0000

00:00:07.218755 GIM: HyperV: Enabled TSC page at 0x00000000059f1000 - u64TscScale=0xfca28a00000000 u64TscKHz=0x279533 (2 594 099) Seq=1

…
```

----------

## Atha

From ChangeLog-5.13.1:

 *Quote:*   

>     Revert "KVM: x86/mmu: Drop kvm_mmu_extended_role.cr4_la57 hack"
> 
>     commit f71a53d1180d5ecc346f0c6a23191d837fe2871b upstream.
> 
>     Restore CR4.LA57 to the mmu_role to fix an amusing edge case with nested
> ...

 

Maybe this revert will fix it. I'm compiling 5.13.1 right now and I will report back...

Update: No, doesn't fix the GuruMedition. Failure is the same as before.

----------

## Cazzantonio

I confirm that virtualbox does not start with 5.13.1

It works fine with 5.12.14

----------

## fudge

I found this thread: https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/556271-VirtualBox-crash-(guru-meditation)-with-new-kernel-5-13-0

where the suggestion is to turn off the new feature in the 5.13 kernel, CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_KSTACK_OFFSET_DEFAULT, or pass the following option to your boot loader 

```
randomize_kstack_offset=off
```

----------

## wjb

See response to this VirtualBox bug: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/20458

----------

## Atha

Thanks! The kernel cmdline option randomize_kstack_offset=off worked, I'm now on 5.13.2. I had suspected that one of the new options was causing it, but I just couldn't get to testing it since I was busy (and thus blocking my system by using it)...

So, all it needs is this workaround (kernel cmdline option) until VirtualBox 6.1.24 arrives...

Again, thanks!

----------

## Atha

VirtualBox 6.1.24 fixed it, from the changelog: Linux host and guest: Support kernel version 5.13 (bug #20456). I'm now on Kernel 5.13.4, I removed randomize_kstack_offset=off, and there are no more problems with VirtualBox.

----------

